# PRL-V2 Router Lift



## DarkFlame (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a PC7518 & PRL-V2 router lift. So far, so good.

I'm building a cabinet to set the top onto. Still good, lots of learning on this first project, but still good.

I need to get the router lift mounted in the top, which, by the way, is a double layer of 3/4" Birch ply. I'm confusing myself on this part of it. How do I 
Cut the hole for the lift to fit into, &
Route the edge for the lip upon which the lift will sit &
What is the radius on the corner of the lift???

I've got a hand-held plunge router, another fixed base router mounted in a very cheap stamped steel benchtop router table, and a guided straight bit. I guess I need a template - Tracing the plate onto a piece of 1/2" ply would probably do the trick.

Any pointers on doing it myself?

Or, should I just take the lift and the tabletop to a counter mfgr here in San Antonio so THEY can laminate some formica or wilsonart on top, and have them cut the hole & route the edge??? That will cost $$$, and I'll lose the satisfaction of saying to myself "I did ALL that!"


----------



## DarkFlame (Mar 9, 2010)

One other question, what is the "brake" used for on the lift? I mean, it doesn't STOP the bit from turning, does it?

Thanks!
David


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums *David*. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

DarkFlame said:


> One other question, what is the "brake" used for on the lift? I mean, it doesn't STOP the bit from turning, does it?
> 
> Thanks!
> David


Congrats on the PRL-V2, the best router lift made.
The brake is used to insure that the adjustment wheel does not move due to vibration during use. It does not affect the operation of the router.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

David..

Gently turn the set screw when locking down the brake.. it don't take much!!! 

and yep, best lift on the market *S*..

I do believe its a 3/4" radius..verify first..


----------



## DarkFlame (Mar 9, 2010)

Talking about the corner radius, here's a picture ... 









I have a 1 3/8" Forstner bit, which would be 11/16" radius. If this is 3/4" (12/16"), then I need to buy a 1 1/2" Forstner bit. 

I don't have ANY PROBLEM buying a 1 1/2" Forstner bit, but I usually buy on an "as needed" basis, not just to accumulate tools. :no: 

I figure extra sets of eyes will be a big help.

:help: So, tell me, is this a 3/4" radius, or 11/16" radius.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

According to Incra.. its a 0.750 (3/4") radius...


----------



## don_chr (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently purchased the PRL-V2 for use with a PC 7518 router. The course adjustment seems to be sticky making it hard to get the course bit hieght I'm shooting for. Also, sometimes after I take the course adjustment tool out the mechanism it does not lock down the lift height. Finally, the fine adjustment works okay for lowering the router, but does not raise the router. The thumb wheel raises the threaded rod in the lift like it is supposed to, but the threaded rod does not seem to be locked into the mechnism. Can any of you PRL-V2 users give me any pointers?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## don_chr (Feb 20, 2011)

All, An update on my sticky lift issue. I received a quick reply back from Mark at Incra with some steps for troubleshooting the sticky movement. I ended up having loosen the two guide posts and reseat them. This seems to have fixed the issue and the lift is now working very smoothly.

Don




don_chr said:


> I recently purchased the PRL-V2 for use with a PC 7518 router. The course adjustment seems to be sticky making it hard to get the course bit hieght I'm shooting for. Also, sometimes after I take the course adjustment tool out the mechanism it does not lock down the lift height. Finally, the fine adjustment works okay for lowering the router, but does not raise the router. The thumb wheel raises the threaded rod in the lift like it is supposed to, but the threaded rod does not seem to be locked into the mechnism. Can any of you PRL-V2 users give me any pointers?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


----------

